# Ductwork Around Center Beam



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You could run the duct the way you are suggesting but use as few elbows as possible because it will cut down your airflow quite a bit.
I suggest, if its feasible, cutting out the joist space above the beam enough to get the runs through.


----------



## Build (May 14, 2009)

When you say the "joist space above the beam" you mean the board at the end of the floor joist right (the board perpendicular to the floor joist)?

Is that an option? That board is a 2" x 10" and I know if it was an actual floor joist that would not be an option b/c a 6" hole in a 10" board is a definite no-no.

The red cirle marks the hole right?


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

If that 2 by 10 is supported by the center beam, which it appears to be, it shouldn't be a problem to cut out the joist space.
Yes the red spot would be ideal.


----------



## Build (May 14, 2009)

I agree that would be the ideal way. I just did not think that was an option. There is another 2" x 10" on the other so we would actually have to cut through two 2" x 10"s. That would take a bit of work but is very doable and would definitely be the ideal route for the ducts.

Is there any codes or regulations regarding cuts like that? I know when it comes to floor joists there are certain requirements that must be followed.


----------



## SKIP4661 (Dec 3, 2008)

You could check with your local building inspector, he would know for sure.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Couple ways*

You could come out of the trunk line end cap with round and run it to the end of the basement go under then back up and run tight to the ceiling down the side that way you would not be cutting any supports and will still maintain your flow and the only low spot would be the end of the basement you could box out.

Another way is to transition to oval duct to cut down on the hole height giving you more strength, I would also cut blocks to fit next to the hole to give more support to the beam you are cutting.


----------

